

Ask HN: advice for young people joining startups? - peter_l_downs

Good people of HN,<p>I'm lucky enough to have gotten a job interning at a really awesome startup next year. I'm very excited, but I'm also a little nervous. Besides to work hard and get shit done, do you have any advice on what to do? What not to do? Is there anything so obvious that it normally goes unsaid? I'd love to hear any advice you have to give, especially if you own a startup yourself.
======
byoung2
I am employee #6 at a stealth mode startup (post-Series A funding). Don't be
afraid to make suggestions, because they'll actually get implemented. I had
been used to having ideas shot down at my last company (ClearChannel
Communications), so I was shocked when ideas that I suggested were being
implemented hours later. At our office the first person to suggest something
becomes the de facto resident expert on it, so you'd better be prepared to
explain it at the weekly meeting. It's lots of fun, and quite a learning
experience

